# 300iu HGH a month...dosing?



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

If you could run 300iu a month for a minimum of 6months....how would you personally run it?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I would not,it could result in very early death at nigh on a box a week,poor ticker,blood pressure/water!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i fancy some hgh but from what I have read i wouldnt wanna run it over 4iu ED. guess hardcore tanks could benefit from up to 10ius? but i dont fancy the sides personally


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I would not,it could result in very early death at nigh on a box a week,poor ticker,blood pressure/water!


Very big help to the OP! what a pointless post :death:

Sorry i cannot comment as i don't have too much knowledge on GH, interested in the responses though.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

From my research its best to build up

Ideally 4iu to start then depending on sides after a week or 2 up the dosage and again depending on sides etc go from there


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

300iu a month so roughly speaking 10iu a day..

Pin a whole 10iu vial in the morning and then ask yourself if you can deal with the feeling you get for the next 6 months..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> Very big help to the OP! what a pointless post :death:
> 
> Sorry i cannot comment as i don't have too much knowledge on GH, interested in the responses though.


Well no actualy,that is factualy based,with humour,as anyone who knows,knows, it could be lethal at best bloody bad for you anyhow,Seeing as you by own admission have no clue perhaps you may want to consider the reps i have given you,as you threaten death,fool!Next time is red bars!

This is considered a Gh blast(i am doing a 10iu-7 day one now)not for long term use at that dose,without getting too far into it and as the op had a theoretical situation in mind,fair to say,shut it pal!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> 300iu a month so roughly speaking 10iu a day..
> 
> Pin a whole 10iu vial in the morning and then ask yourself if you can deal with the feeling you get for the next 6 months..


Pah not a nice thought....


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Read Dutch scotts sticky in the muscle/peptide research forum.it outlines his view on a gh blast.

Think in a nutshell it is 200iu in a week working upto 40iu a day.then 3 weeks off.do same the next month ect.

Think he says folk r gaining upto 14 lbs in that week,then when the water which you inevitably chuck on has gone your left with a gain of about 6lbs.think this is right but it's a long time since I read it.been thinking of trying it for a while,but I did run 8iu ed mon to fri and never really saw any difference to running my usual 4iu eod.

One things for sure running high amounts is just for a blast not long term.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

johnyboy said:


> Read Dutch scotts sticky in the muscle/peptide research forum.it outlines his view on a gh blast.
> 
> Think in a nutshell it is 200iu in a week working upto 40iu a day.then 3 weeks off.do same the next month ect.
> 
> ...


Exactly,many ways to blast,i am doing my little spurt with lots of peps,to hopefuly give it the max effect,also i am after fat loss not muscle gain,so i will see.

So many problems can arrise from long term high dose.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol just realised I'm on the muscle/peptide forum.........half asleep! Pmsl

So yes read the sticky at the top of this page.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken I think on that sticky there were some before and after pics of a bloke who ran 16ius a day for two weeks........the results were startling to say the least.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

johnyboy said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think on that sticky there were some before and after pics of a bloke who ran 16ius a day for two weeks........the results were startling to say the least.


There were,i will have a look though i am sh1t at finding stuff:laugh:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

how do the pro's cope with running like 15-20iu's plus a day then?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> how do the pro's cope with running like 15-20iu's plus a day then?


I take it you know some,like i do?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i cant find it either lol


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I know an IFBB, and 2 NPC competitors in states as well as some mr britains competitors here in the uk and they use pretty high doses....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

run 10iu eod split into 3-4 shots,and peptides on the off day,blasting is good though,sides are low this way because

of its 5 day duration.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Well no actualy,that is factualy based,with humour,as anyone who knows,knows, it could be lethal at best bloody bad for you anyhow,Seeing as you by own admission have no clue perhaps you may want to consider the reps i have given you,as you threaten death,fool!Next time is red bars!
> 
> This is considered a Gh blast(i am doing a 10iu-7 day one now)not for long term use at that dose,without getting too far into it and as the op had a theoretical situation in mind,fair to say,shut it pal!


my bad...thought you were being one of those funny awkward cnuts who replies to peoples questions in a negative manner, genuinely got it wrong....thanks for the reps i guess lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> my bad...thought you were being one of those funny awkward cnuts who replies to peoples questions in a negative manner, genuinely got it wrong....thanks for the reps i guess lol


All good mate,i thought that may have been the case ,that is why i did not Red,but greened you,be lucky buddy,,,,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> I know an IFBB, and 2 NPC competitors in states as well as some mr britains competitors here in the uk and they use pretty high doses....


Most i know,now use peps/Gh combo,far more effective they say,i agree.

I think Pscarb on here would also agree with peps/Gh rather than Gh only high dose blasts,in fact his current spate of of winning may be no accident

Massive doses continualy are not healthy or wise,they are also not needed,that is a 90's approach.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

ok...so what about 2.5iu twice a day following a shot of ghrp+mod-grf? and bump up to 3times on a weekend.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> ok...so what about 2.5iu twice a day following a shot of ghrp+mod-grf? and bump up to 3times on a weekend.


Imo 2 to 4 iu is fine,after ghrp2/mod-grf,but realy it is best left 20 mins after or the pulse will be blunted by addition of synth Gh.Though Dat has recently said 10 mins is fine as a piggy back for Gh,I honestly feel that will blunt a still releasing pulse.

You could indeed bump at weekends however there has been studies showing Synth Gh to be in system for upto 12 hours,so the jury is out on the fact it could blunt pep pulse before it starts,any thoughts?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH blasting is not the best way to go, certainly with current information concerning GH pulsing being better than a constant GH bleed (this comes from large doses of GH in one shot)

why put a number on the monthly use? i have had great gains running 8iu EOD i see no reason to use more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> I know an IFBB, and 2 NPC competitors in states as well as some mr britains competitors here in the uk and they use pretty high doses....


i know several Pro's and many many Mr Britain, World and Universe competitors that use a dose that would be considered average on this forum.....


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

8iu a day is plenty bud


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i know several Pro's and many many Mr Britain, World and Universe competitors that use a dose that would be considered average on this forum.....


I think as i said the blast theory and high dose is 1990's spec,i remember it well


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i know several Pro's and many many Mr Britain, World and Universe competitors that use a dose that would be considered average on this forum.....


Oh not to mention you are one!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

PScarb....

I understand your using or were using peptides and hgh together....are you still doing this?

Maybe i could just do 2.5iu hgh twice a day then following the peptides....means 5iu hgh a day plus peps so still plenty...and my wallet will much prefer it.

After say 2months i guess to see if i noticed a diference i could do one month of bumping up the dose from 5 to 10iu ed and draw conclusions then? Although if you genuinely think its gonna be a complete waste ill avoid.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'm going out on a limb here...so I might be wrong..

HGH elevates IGF levels, but according to dat. Elevating IGF requires you to keep on dosing on a regular basis.

So if you were to do 10iu everyday or a high dose, IGF levels would climb to a high level

But if HGH has a half life of 12 hours (correct me if I'm wrong) then the EOD approach would at least mean lower IGF levels?

According to dat high systemic IGF levels are not good for us (can't remember the exact reason, think it was something to do with organs growing etc)

But local IGF levels in muscle are beneficial..

I'll have to dig on days site for the full explanation..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> PScarb....
> 
> I understand your using or were using peptides and hgh together....are you still doing this?
> 
> ...


Glad i took time to ans. you mate:no: not even a like or thanks,,,,completely ignored me,,,nice one,rude,but nice...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Goldigger said:



> I'm going out on a limb here...so I might be wrong..
> 
> HGH elevates IGF levels, but according to dat. Elevating IGF requires you to keep on dosing on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


I recall reading several times in different places about long high doses enlarging organs,not sure why but yes,that is why i favour what i have said or a short 10 day higher dose blast,even with this i have done 4 days,gonna have 2 off,then do other 6.,


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Glad i took time to ans. you mate:no: not even a like or thanks,,,,completely ignored me,,,nice one,rude,but nice...


You know what...genuinely sorry!

I do appreciate the reply mate.

Sorry!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> You know what...genuinely sorry!
> 
> I do appreciate the reply mate.
> 
> Sorry!!


All good,i normaly would'nt even say,but i am eating fook all and kinda grouchy!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> PScarb....
> 
> I understand your using or were using peptides and hgh together....are you still doing this?
> 
> ...


i was doing this but stopped to mimic a trial i had seen using GH EOD, i have not put them back in now as i am in prep and the initial water load will mess with my head....but when i did it i felt it was the next step up from using either alone...


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Paul...that answers my question!

Appreciate it.

Ill deffo use a combination then


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Im not adding much here but i agree with what Paul has said, either alternating some time on gh and some on peps or doing a little or both for long term use gives great results and provides a long term dosing protocol.

Ive used synth gh at 15iu ed in split doses and loved the results but the lethargy was a killer.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

StephenC said:


> Im not adding much here but i agree with what Paul has said, either alternating some time on gh and some on peps or doing a little or both for long term use gives great results and provides a long term dosing protocol.
> 
> Ive used synth gh at 15iu ed in split doses and loved the results but the lethargy was a killer.


Just four days on peps and 10iu and i feel poop realy,gonna go back to my 3Iu after peps x2 day,lethergy and just yuk,if you know what i mean,,,,


----------

